# Günther ist auch ON - wer ist Günther ?



## Wooly (21. Januar 2003)

Helas Kollegen,

alsoooo, ich habe jetzt mal einen ersten Entwurf unserer neuen Lieblingsseite unter www.marcusthiel.de gestellt, schauts euch mal an. Habe das gestern nacht noch fertiggemacht und gerade hochgeladen. So bin ich zu euch !!!

Ist bis jetzt nur ein Entwurf, noch etwas zerissen, die festen Rubriken links & rechts brachen noch Rahmen denke ich, der absolute Schriftgrad funktioniert bei mir (Mac OSX) noch nicht, die Links sind natürlich auch noch nicht gesetzt, manche Grafiken stimmen noch nicht etc.

Ich werden mich heute Nachmittag nochmal drangehen, postet doch mal bitte Kommentare, Verbesserungsvorschläge, Ideen ..etc. Wer Darstellungsprobleme etc. hat, bitte Betriebsystem & Browser mit angeben.

und die Texte nicht so ernstnehmen, es war 4 Uhr morgens als ich fertig war ...

euer Internetwart

P.S. Croissant, schickst du mir bitte nochmal die Grafik für die Downhillecke, ruhig ordentliche Auflösung, ich kann es ja dann skalieren. auf [email protected]


----------



## bluesky (21. Januar 2003)

hi

IE 5.5: keine darstellungsprobleme 

... mir gefällt das design abgesehen von der farbwahl gut (die rahmen links und rechts stell ich mir vor ) ... farbtechnisch bin ich halt mehr der "blaue" typ  

mich würde interessiern ob es später mal ein interface gibt wo z.b. jeder selber seine touren eintragen kann ?

wenn ihr noch irgendwas zu proggen habt oder nochn paar designs braucht lasst michs wissen ... mach ja den ganzen tag nix anderes 

aja wie schauts mit nem "northernlights" symbol aus ? das esk hat ja so ne komische fackel ... wir brauchen da auch was oder ? 

gruss
Engel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (21. Januar 2003)

wow. not bad man, not bad !!! 


doch. gefällt mir. und hier auf der arbeit auch keine darstellungsprobleme, IE 4.5 und Windows NT (wääääh)


logo kann ich dir nochmal zuschicken, nur fänd ichs besser wenn du Downhill (das ist so sparteneinschränkend) in DDD umbauen könntest....




und wegen dem allgemeinen northernlights-logo:
bin ich auch dafür das sowas her muss 

am besten so wie diese "forum-team" avatare, also so dass man das auch in die avatare einbauen kann....wenn ihr wisst wie ich meine.

greetz
crossie


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2003)

Engel: Farbwahl mal schaun, was die anderen so meinen. Was die touren angeht, so mit Interface wäre natürlich schick (aber ich weiß nicht wie man sowas programmiert,du ?), wir können aber auch einfach eine standadisierte Seite machen, jeder schickt mir die Infos und ich werf es schnell rein.

Croissant: hast recht, ich änder es noch ab, in DDD

an alle: das mit dem Logo ist natürlich richtig, ich hatte mir da auch schonmal was überlegt, also, an alle Hobbygrafiker, an die Rechner, möge das beste Logo gewinnen.


----------



## Heinerich (21. Januar 2003)

Ui! Ne neue Seite einer neuen IBC Truppe? Oder was?
Wer oder was ist denn nu northern lights?

Also ich habe keine Probleme die Seite zu öffnen und zu lesen (IE 6.0). Wenn das ganze mal weiter ist, laßt es uns doch mal wissen. Da könnte man dann auch mal über Linktausch nachdenken.   >>>>>Mail 

Und natürlich brauchen eigene Gruppen auch eigene Logos! Übrigens haben nicht nur das Eisenschweinekader ein Logo, sondern auch die Bergarbeiter. Und zwar auch auf dem eigenen Trikot! 


Ähhh, warum habt ihr ne ch-adresse? Ihr seid doch nicht eingemeindet worden?

Gruß aus dem Ruhrgebiet

Heinerich


----------



## nkwd (21. Januar 2003)

*@marcus*
die Seite sieht doch ganz schön aus! *freu*

- also, so ein Logo brauchen wir unbedingt noch, das hat was.
muß mal gucken, ob ich ne gescheite Idee und vor allem die Zeit finde, um diese dann umzusetzen.

- is klar, daß es zu prob mit der Schriftgröße kommen kann, wenn du noch FONT-Tags in Code drin hast. Du müssest, wenn du das ganz sauber willst, alles rein per CSS machen. Aber da es so iwe's is im IE geht, hast ja schonmal das wichtigste.

- wenn du das ganze als Front-End haben willst, wo jeder Authorisierte dann Pics / Texte reinstellen kann per Interface, wird die ganze Sache recht kompliziert. Dazu mußt du die Seite dann mit PHP machen und vor allem bräuchten wir dann auch PHP- und SQL-fähigen Webspace (weiß net, ob das deiner unterstützt). Aber wir haben so viele Computer-Fachleute hier, da wird sich doch wohl einer mit PHP auskennen´...

- Farbwahl würd ich erst machen, wenn links und rechts die Rahmen da sind. momentan wirkt die Seite bissel dunkel, kann aber gut sein, daß durch die Rahmen sich das ganze ändert. Ansonsten find ich das schwarz recht schick.


----------



## bluesky (21. Januar 2003)

@ Marcus

script technisch könnte ich da durchaus was basteln ... allerdings bräuchten wir dann entweder nen webspace der CGI ODER PHP und MySQL unterstüzt ... 

es wäre dann auch möglich das es allen northernlights möglich ist z.b. news auf der startseite zu posten etc. 

wie gesagt ... wäre kein prob ...

natürlich kann man auch ein template basteln das als vorlage dient und du lädst das dann hoch (wär aber mehr stress für dich )

gruss
Engel


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2003)

jupp, PHP wäre schick, aber ich denke, jedenfalls am Anfang machen wir es erstmal "per hand", bis es läuft und sich die Seite gefüllt hat.

CSS Definitionen wg. Schriftgröße etc. mach ich noch


----------



## crossie (21. Januar 2003)

logoooooo.....


hier da.
hoffe das is groß genug.






greetz
crossie

p.s.: setz mich dann auch mal bei gelegenheit an meine raubkopie von photoshop und bastel mal nen logoentwurf


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2003)

> *Ui! Ne neue Seite einer neuen IBC Truppe? Oder was?
> Wer oder was ist denn nu northern lights?*



Jupp, IBC Nordschwarzwald sozusagen, oder auch volkstümlich Irre unter Tannen



> *Und natürlich brauchen eigene Gruppen auch eigene Logos! Übrigens haben nicht nur das Eisenschweinekader ein Logo, sondern auch die Bergarbeiter. Und zwar auch auf dem eigenen Trikot! *



das mit dem Logo wird schon, schau mal öfter rein. Trikots wir bei uns aber garantiert schwierig, die Geschmäcker gehen da wohl ziemlich auseinander, wir können uns ja nicht mal auf eine Kneipe einigen .. ;-)))



> *Ähhh, warum habt ihr ne ch-adresse? Ihr seid doch nicht eingemeindet worden?
> *



nein, wir finden das cool ;-))) (und die Adresse war noch frei, .com und .de nicht)

viele Grüße in den Pot, marcus


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *l
> hoffe das is groß genug.
> p.s.: setz mich dann auch mal bei gelegenheit an meine raubkopie von photoshop und bastel mal nen logoentwurf  *



jupp das ist groß genug, danke. und immer fleißig, ich hab meinen Entwurf nur im Büro auf dem Rechner liegen, poste ihn dann nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Januar 2003)

... sieht hier im Büro (IE 5) gut aus - kanns zuhause (NS 6.2 oder so) auch noch testen.

Mir gefallen HPs, bei denen alles komplett auf einem 17-Zöller ohne scrollen sichtbar ist. Was meint ihr, ist das ein Kriterium*?

Scripts, PHP etc.: habe hier nen Kollesche sitzen, der das alles auch kann - also, wenns Fragen oder Probs gibt (der fährt übrigens - eher sehr, sehr selten - ein SuperV700).

Beim Logo-Wettbewerb (hiermit ausgerufen!) mache ich als ehemaliger Badischer Meister im Logoentwurf natürlich mit!

Gruß
Schwarzspecht

@ Fez:
* Kriterium, das; -s,-rien 1. Merkmal, wesentliches Kennzeichen, Unterscheidungspunkt 2. Punkt, der für eine Entscheidung maßgeblich ist, Wertungsgesichtspunkt, Prüfstein 3. Radrennen auf einem Straßenrundkurs


----------



## Froschel (21. Januar 2003)

nu haben wir mal einen Anfang ,sieht prima aus. Hab`s unter Linux (Netscape 4.79 / Mozilla1.0.1) ausprobiert. Hängt igendwie so ein schwarzer Balken quer im 2.w von www.northerl....usw.
Sonst alles i.o.

Dann mal ran ans radl und tourenberichteschreiben. Die Seite will gefüttert werden.

Werd mal demnächst auf logosuche gehen.

gruß BB


----------



## Heinerich (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> Jupp, IBC Nordschwarzwald sozusagen, oder auch volkstümlich Irre unter Tannen
> *



 Das werde ich mir für den Link merken. Seid also herzlich begrüßt von den BERGARBEITERN!!!!!!



> das mit dem Logo wird schon, schau mal öfter rein. Trikots wir bei uns aber garantiert schwierig, die Geschmäcker gehen da wohl ziemlich auseinander, wir können uns ja nicht mal auf eine Kneipe einigen .. ;-)))


 Das mit der Einigung für ein Logo kenn ich. Der Grundentwurf ist noch einigermassen einfach, wenn einer das in die Hand nimmt. "Viele Köche machen einfach nur Brei". Dann kommt die Feinabstimmung. Die Diskussionen darüber sind sicher nicht von schlechten Eltern!  

Wenn ihr zumindest was vorläufiges habt, und ein paar mehr Klicks auf der Site, sagt mir Bescheid. Ich kann dann gern einen Link darauf schalten.



> nein, wir finden das cool ;-))) (und die Adresse war noch frei, .com und .de nicht)



Aha!

Übrigens ist für Webspace der von 1&1 gar nicht so schlecht.

Also Laßt ruhig mal was von euch hören. Und unser Gästebuch steht natürlich auch für einen Eintrag zur Verfügung.


GLÜCK AUF!  BERG RAUF!

Heinerich


----------



## Triple F (21. Januar 2003)

Also die Page kommt ja echt eins A.

Bernd, 
der auch endlich zum Northern Light werden will....


----------



## nkwd (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Bernd,
> der auch endlich zum Northern Light werden will.... *


da gibts nur einen Weg: *MITFAHREN*


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2003)

sind immer nich ein paar Fehler (der Rollover bei Downhill .. upps), aber wird doch langsam stukturierter.

www.marcusthiel.de

und hier mein Logoentwurf, nicht schlagen, nur eine Spielerei .. ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *...
> und hier mein Logoentwurf, nicht schlagen, nur eine Spielerei .. ;-) *




wuaaaaah *schüttel*


----------



## fez (21. Januar 2003)

und bekomme trotzdem nix mit hier....


Gefällt mir soweit ganz gut.

Farbe: mir persönlich zu "stumpf" und düster. Ich bevorzuge lichte, klare Seiten. Aber egal, ist ja noch im werden....

Logo: 
Muss sein, logo. Da werd ich mich gleich mal ans Basteln machen heute abend. Da sollte man dann auch gleich die Northern Lights-Überschrift mit einbinden, ist auch nicht so 100%ig mein Fall.

T-Shirts: 
da bekommen wir hin, da bin ich sicher. Aufkleber wär auch ganz nett... (der weisse Wal schreit danach !!!)

Sonstiges: 
- Ich hab da so ein Tool (fürn Dreamweaver) um diese nervigen Merkierungen und Strichlein um die angeklickten Links zu eliminieren. Können wir ja mal drüberjagen. 

- Was noch fehlt sind die T*tten, oh nee, Quatsch, bin ausgerutscht. ;-))))


Gruss Frank, muss los


----------



## fez (21. Januar 2003)

*HERZLICHEN DANK*   

für deine Arbeit ! Der Dank der Northern Lights wird Dir auf Ewig nachschleichen !


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *HERZLICHEN DANK
> 
> für deine Arbeit ! Der Dank der Northern Lights wird Dir auf Ewig nachschleichen ! *



Danke Pappa ;-)) für dich mach ich es auch heller.

Apropos wie sieht es eigentlich mit solchen sachen wie menüpunkte etc. aus. Fehlt jemanden was. Oder noch Ideen, was unbedingt reinmüßte? weil Design ist schnell gemacht, aber Inhalt ist viel übler, alte Internetregel ;-)))


----------



## bluesky (21. Januar 2003)

nö mir fehlt nix ...

wie schauts aus mit den rubriken ?
willst du die alle selber erstellen und füllen ?

bzw. könnte ich ja was übernehmen ... 

-> who is who
-> northerlights
-> touren 

gruss
Engel


----------



## Triple F (21. Januar 2003)

Hab grad wenig Zeit,hier mien Vorschlag.
Leider nix Ernstes, aber was soll´s 

Ich find so ne Windrose (heißt so ein Teil denn so??), schon recht passend als Hintergrund, denn so wird ja irgendwie das "Northern" in Bezug gebracht.

Und statt dem SCHWINN-Schriftzug, das NL-Tag, das hätte was..

Die Tussy, ist der Eingangs-Arsch vom _Betrunkenen Radler...._ , wurde inspiriert von fez´s T!TTEN-Einwurf...  *pfeifundguckindieluft*

3F


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2003)

kleiner Logoentwurf (Triple F weiss sicher sofort was die Ausgangsbasis war...)


By the way: ich habe einen neuen 15" Breezer Lightning-Rahmen (97`) für ca. 470 Euro angeboten bekommen ... zuschlagen ? Bin mir nicht sicher ob er zu klein ist (1,73). Wie gross ist denn Dein altes Cannondale, Marcus ?

Gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *kleiner Logoentwurf (Triple F weiss sicher sofort was die Ausgangsbasis war...)
> By the way: ich habe einen neuen 15" Breezer Lightning-Rahmen (97`) für ca. 470 Euro angeboten bekommen ... zuschlagen ? Bin mir nicht sicher ob er zu klein ist (1,73). Wie gross ist denn Dein altes Cannondale, Marcus ?
> Gruss Frank *



nett nett was sagt der Rest ?

Mein Cannondale HT hat 17,5, 15" dürfte gehen, aber schon eher knapp finde ich.  Müßtest halt nen ordentlichen Vorbau & Sattelstütze fahren, andererseits, mußt ja dafür nicht ständig die Stütze versenken am HT ;-)))


----------



## Froschel (22. Januar 2003)

willst du dich jetzt in die Marathon Gemeinde einschleichen??
Denke auch daß 15" n`bischen klein ist ,aber für die Freerideeinlagen so zwischendurch wärs ja dann wieder ganz ok.
Geht das schon irgendwie in Richtung historical-Biking???

Sich fragend verabschiedent 
BB


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2003)

ist wohl zu klein...(Freerideeinlagen mit einem historischen Breezer  )


Hier zwei kleine Überlegungen / Ergänzungen zum Thielschen Designs (wild zerissen, keinesfalls optimal, seltsames hellblau usw. - halt mal ein kleiner Ansatz)


hier 

und

hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (22. Januar 2003)

michse mag E.T.


----------



## bluesky (22. Januar 2003)

oder doch mehr ins blaue *schwärm*


----------



## crossie (22. Januar 2003)

hab auch noch was....

(also das mit E.T. fand ich richtig gut.... noch ein bisschen dran rumbasteln und gut is? oder?)

hier erstma mein entwurf.... google picture search "northern lights" hehehe





greetz
crossie


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *.... google picture search "northern lights" hehehe*



Meinten Sie durchf...?


----------



## crossie (22. Januar 2003)

MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


geil....heheheheheh
*lachkrampf*

autsch. fez der war gut.


----------



## bluesky (22. Januar 2003)

@croissant 
thx 

fertig sind beide nicht  ... feht irgendwas ...
mir fällt nix ein was ich noch rein machen könnten 


deins ist auch nicht schlecht 

gruss
Engel


----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2003)

@ Engel:
Deinen 2. Entwurf finde ich nicht schlecht, aber ich finde das zu blau/monoton für´s Biken. Vielleicht irgendwie was mit grün (Wald) oder so.

Und dann den Schriftzug 50/50 um den Kreis verteilen, evtl. noch das www/.ch drunsetzen, um schön trendy zu bleiben.

Ausserdem sollte das Teil doch auch auf Trikots(?),oder? Dann darf das natürlich zuuuu verspielt werden, eher schlicht (Referenz: ESK).

3F


----------



## bluesky (22. Januar 2003)

@ Triple F

more like this ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Januar 2003)

... so: mir fehlt a bisserl das "Lichtige" in den Entwürfen. Habe mal rumprobiert - ist aber nicht als Logo-Entwurf zu werten, sondern nur mal so 'ne Skizze. Der Biker stammt aus 'nem anderen Thread. Guckst du hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Engel _
> *@ Triple F
> 
> more like this ? *



AYYYYYYYYY! RIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT! 
Aber ich würde das "Northern" und "Lights" trennen. Wenn man das .ch zu Lights hinzufügt, kommt man auch pi mal Daumen auf die gleiche Wortlänge. Also dann das "Northern" oben und "Lights.ch" unten ´rum..

n o r t h e r n
l i g h t s . c h 

3F


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2003)

das vom Schwarzspecht gefällt mir prima ! Das Bikepic würd ich allerdings rauslassen - kannst Du nochmal eine Version nur mit dem Bild posten ... zum selbst tüfteln heut abend...

Gruss Frank

Oder schick mir das Original an [email protected]


----------



## nkwd (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *das vom Schwarzspecht gefällt mir prima ! Das Bikepic würd ich allerdings rauslassen - kannst Du nochmal eine Version nur mit dem Bild posten ... zum selbst tüfteln heut abend...*


mir gefällts auch! hab auch schon ne Idee, was ich da noch basteln könnte, also werd ich mich auch mal hinsetzen


----------



## nkwd (22. Januar 2003)

so, hab mal das verbastelt, was mir gefallen hat und was ich mir vorgestellt hab!
schriftzug is noch keiner drin - da hat mir bisher keiner meiner Entwürfe gefallen


----------



## bluesky (22. Januar 2003)

NATO rules


----------



## nkwd (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Engel _
> *NATO rules *


hey, das is ne ganz normale Windrose von nem Kompaß-Bild geklaut! 
sieht aber dem Nato Logo doch sehr ähnlich 

hab noch bissel was dran geändert - also hier v2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (22. Januar 2003)

also ich find die version von schwarzspecht auch klasse  wie ich da die nordlichter anguck, sehr romantisch


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2003)

diese feine Ironie in Deinen Worten....


----------



## nils (22. Januar 2003)

@fez:
Du hattest doch mal vor ner Weile einen kombinierten Contest angesprochen, mit Trailwertung, Bergsprint verschiedenen Locations etc.
Hab da ne sehr nette Seite entdeckt: http://ladner.at/willi/mtb/technik.html
Click dich mal rum. Unter "Wissenswertes -> Sewktionswertung" sind die Trail-Fehlerpunkte aufgeführt.


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2003)

das ist ja eine Hammer-aufwendige Seite. Gute Anregung - Danke


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Januar 2003)

... so das ist es jetzt! Alle weiteren Gestaltungsversuche sind einzustellen. Ist doch auch schöner, wenn alle NLs auf einheitlichen Bikes unterwegs sind, oder?

Grüßle
Schwarzspecht

@ Tarnael
... ich fand den grünen Freeride-Kobold auch romantisch!


----------



## fez (23. Januar 2003)

Jekyll fahren - tu es für Deinen Verein !


----------



## Wooly (23. Januar 2003)

ja klar, jetzt müßt ihr wieder alles nachmachen, ist ja klar, alles doch nur Neidbolzen ... aber wartets ab, dann kauf ich mir ein Intense M1 oder ein Dreidoppelgott , zieh Fast Freds drauf und dann fahr ich nur noch harten CC, was macht Ihr dann ?


----------



## Froschel (23. Januar 2003)

dann bauen wir halt die Pfalz zum CC-El Dorado um,und stürzen uns dafür nicht den Berg runter sonder in die Schulden.

Übrigens noch`n logo ,diesmal aber mit Schwarzwaldflair


----------



## fez (23. Januar 2003)

ein brünftiger Hirsch vor Bauklötzchen !


----------



## nkwd (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *und dann fahr ich nur noch harten CC, was macht Ihr dann ?*


mich freuen und mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (23. Januar 2003)

so, hab schrift zu meinem entwurf gemacht und bissel was geändert:


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Januar 2003)

... was Zoooooologisches beitragen:


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Januar 2003)

... ein Kompromiss werden: Schwarzwaldmädel mit Schwinn-Arsch reitet auf brünftigem Hirsch durch Waldlandschaft, wo ein Grüner Astral-Biker gerade eine Windrose pflückt. Das ganze umrahmt von einem vierblättrigem Glückskettenblatt ...

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## fez (23. Januar 2003)

"Haaloo, Fiicken !


----------



## liebesspieler (23. Januar 2003)

-_-


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2003)

... tarnael, das mußt du mir erklären ... ???????

...anyway, hier mal wieder 2 Logovorschläge, ich finde die meisten anderen ein wenig zu verspielt und zu kompliziert, das kann man nie drucken etc. Ein Logo soll ja eher einfach strukturiert sein. also denn hier, No1, von einer Pedros - fahrradreinigerreklame geklaut und verhackstückt, hat was nett Hippymäßiges ;-)))


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2003)

und hier noch die ganz einfache Variante, finde ich auch nett, wo wir doch so eine "scharfe" Bande sind ..... ;-))))))


----------



## nkwd (24. Januar 2003)

marcus, dir is aber klar, daß diese Entwürfe kein bischen zu der Homepage passen!

aber bzgl. dem verspielt und zu detailreich, hast leider recht, das wird problematisch sowas auf ein Trikot zu packen....


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *marcus, dir is aber klar, daß diese Entwürfe kein bischen zu der Homepage passen!
> *



jupp macht doch nix, bau isch ne neue ;-))) verliebe mich immer mehr in das Logo mit der Chillischote, sonstige Kommentare ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> * mehr in das Logo mit der Chillischote, sonstige Kommentare ? *


jou - was hat ne chilli-schote mit uns zu tun????


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Januar 2003)

@ Marcus

hab den Fehler in deinem Entwurf korrigiert! Bittebitte!

Mir gefallen solche "grafischen" Entwürfe eigentlich auch - aber bislang war nix dabei, was mich wirklich überzeugt hätte. Es kann ja jeder seine Favourites zur Kneipkur mitbringen und wir stimmen nach dem achten Bier ab ...


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *@ Marcus
> hab den Fehler in deinem Entwurf korrigiert! Bittebitte!
> Mir gefallen solche "grafischen" Entwürfe eigentlich auch - aber bislang war nix dabei, was mich wirklich überzeugt hätte. Es kann ja jeder seine Favourites zur Kneipkur mitbringen und wir stimmen nach dem achten Bier ab ... *



mein Lieber .. ;-))) ... ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir die Lights einfach so Jekyllmäßig unterwandern können ... ;-)))


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2003)

nkwd ... so besser? Obwohl ich das teil mit der Schote immer noch am geilsten finde, definitiv !!!


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2003)

untertänigst auch mal wider.

Also ich mag solch grafischen Entwürfe auch lieber. Das Foto der Nordlichter könnte z.B. das Logo der Tourenseite ergeben (natürlich noch "logistisch" verändert).

Nur mit der Chilischote kann ich auch nix anfangen. Erinnert zu sehr an Hot Chili. Na ja. 

Ich finde es gut wenn im Logo etwas waldiges zu sehen ist - wir sind ja schliesslich aus dem Schwarzwald-Forum.

Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2003)

Ich möchte hier meine Bewunderung für Tarnaels Entwurf zum Ausdruck bringen. In seiner schon fast zen-buddhistischen Beschränkung der stilistischen Mittel und durch die Klarheit seines künstlerischen Ausdrucks könnte dieser Entwurf wegweisend für ein neues Zeitalter des Internet-Designs werden ! 

Hier könnt ihr eine Seite bewundern welch mit ähnlich visionärer Kraft und Beschränkung auf das Wesentliche überzeugt.


Übrigens bin ich ein braver Junge ! Ich habe nämlich 0 (in Worten: Null) Verwarnungen ! ... Und das, nach dem ich gestern sogar das F!-Wort in den Mund genommen habe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *
> Übrigens bin ich ein braver Junge ! Ich habe nämlich 0 (in Worten: Null) Verwarnungen ! ... Und das, nach dem ich gestern sogar das F!-Wort in den Mund genommen habe ! *



ich auch !!! so eine ******* !!! ****en nochmal, wie kann man das ändern, damit dieser verwixte Counter endlich 100o anzeigt ? Ich will der beschissene Verwarnungsgewinner sein !!!!! Moderator hier her !!!! zeig mich schon einer an, **** nochmal  !!!!


----------



## Froschel (27. Januar 2003)

also meine Favoriten sind erstmal die vom Schwarzspecht und vom Marucs. Allerdings müßte man statt der Chillischote einen Hirsch reinsetzen dann wärs schon so ziemlich Schwarzwälderisch.


----------



## Wooly (27. Januar 2003)




----------



## crossie (27. Januar 2003)

geiler elch.....dann muss noch die northernlights-sschriftart ned so verspielt sein dann is schee 

nee mal im ernst. geiles vieh


----------



## Wooly (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *geiler elch.....dann muss noch die northernlights-sschriftart ned so verspielt sein dann is schee
> 
> nee mal im ernst. geiles vieh  *



jupp, dann mach doch mal nen Vorschlag, ich habe keine besonderes talent bzw. Programm für Schriften.

mfg Marcus


----------



## Milamber (28. Januar 2003)

daumen hoch

Mozilla 1.2.1 und Linux -> Darstellung soweit ohne Fehler (werde es später mal unter Windoof anschauen).

Der Quelltext sieht allerdings ein wenig wirr aus. GoLive? Ich kenne das Progi nicht. Darstellung sollte allerdings soweit es geht vom Inhalt getrennt werden -> externe CSS Datei -> Design  kann sehr schnell geändert werden.
Insgesamt finde ich die Farben zwar nicht schlecht, aber doch ein wenig düster. Biken ist doch etwas fröhlicher, oder? . 
Ich denke kühle blautöne würden gut zum Thema passen: northern -> blau und weiß -> Schneefarben. Schwarzwald in kühler Atmosphäre ...
Das gleiche gilt für das Logo. Vorwiegend blau mit Schatten und einer Lichtquelle als Blickfang.

mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein. Wir können es ja am 31.1 besprechen


----------



## Triple F (28. Januar 2003)

Shit, Bild noch zu groß...


----------



## Triple F (28. Januar 2003)

Kennt suich jemand mit Urheberrecht aus??


----------



## Wooly (28. Januar 2003)

bah, nett, wer kennt schon das Rocky Mountain Logo .. ;-)))


----------



## Milamber (28. Januar 2003)

wie wärs mit einem Kettenblatt statt dem Reifen?

und ein paar "Schwarzwaldbäumen", statt den Bergen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (28. Januar 2003)

total geil, gefällt mir super. Schön "flach" (ich mag diese wulstigen 3D-Designs nicht so...)


----------



## Triple F (28. Januar 2003)

Vom Ding her ist das Rocky-Logo schon goil.

Die Idee mit den Tannenbäumen und Kettenblatt ist prima. Aber die Bäume müssen dann auch so "Flächig" sein, damit es eben ein Logo und kein Kunstwerk wird (ausserdem soll man es ja auch drucken können).

Ich hab leider nur PS 5.0, aber ich schau mal...

3F


----------



## crossie (28. Januar 2003)

da noch ma das VIECH....heheh


----------



## Milamber (28. Januar 2003)

@3F

eigentlich wollte ich das jetzt machen, aber irgendwie hatte ich keine Lust ein gescheite Maske für ein Kettenblatt zu gestalten. 
Falls Du eine hast, kannst Du sie mir schicken


----------



## fez (28. Januar 2003)

@ Triple F: vielleicht könnte könnte ich das Bild des Mount Dingsda vom Breezer-Logo nachzeichnen/vektorisieren - dann hätte man auch ein flaches Bild....

@ croissant: Geil ! sieht super aus.....


----------



## nils (28. Januar 2003)

Ich hab da ja eigentlich nicht mitzureden, aber mal so als quasi Außenstehender oder evtl. Außenposten (natürlich nur bei Zustimmung der northernlights):

croissants Version find ich bis jetzt mit Abstand am geilsten!

Stellt euch mal ein T-Shirt in der Farbe vor... und dann noch auf dem Eisdielengerät unseres Dentisten 

Gruß aus dem Süden


----------



## Triple F (28. Januar 2003)

Also ich hab mal was gezecihnet, bring ich am FR mit.

Aussen: Kreis: Kettenblatt, 4 Zähne sind wie bei ner Windrose ausgezogen (so stellt sich spät. ein Bezug zw. Bike/North her)

Innen: Bergkette (einfach gestaltet) und davor ein Zug von Tannen (schematisch). Das Ganze ist dann s/w (bzw. grün/schwarz).

NL-Logo ist dann unter den Tannen, ach ich probiers mal mit PS5.

Ciao,
3F


----------



## Wooly (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *da noch ma das VIECH....heheh *




1000 Punkte !!! Supergeil . Schließe mich Nils an, bis jetzt absolut das Highlight ;-)))


----------



## Milamber (28. Januar 2003)

fürs T-shirt finde ich den Entwurf von Croissant gut, fürs Logo fehlt allerdings ein "Rahmen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Milamber _
> *@3F
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich das jetzt machen, aber irgendwie hatte ich keine Lust ein gescheite Maske für ein Kettenblatt zu gestalten.
> Falls Du eine hast, kannst Du sie mir schicken  *



Ich lese mal so mit (darf ich ja wohl), weil ich das toll finde, was ihr überlegt. Wir Bergareiter sind da natürlich schon weiter 
Ein Kettenblatt ist in unserem Logo ein Hauptelement. Wenn Euch das nicht Stört, kann ich mal ne Maske rüberschicken. Brauche ich email-Adresse. Wobei: Ein altes Kettenblatt, ein Scanner und Photoshop können da manchmal Wunder wirken! 

Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott

Heinerich


----------



## Milamber (28. Januar 2003)

ich habe kein Photoshop (wegen der Maske, die Du dann wahrscheinlich als Photoshop-Datei hast).

aber auf die Idee mit dem Scanner und altem Kettenblatt bin ich gar nicht gekommen, hehe.
Wenn ich morgen dazu komme, werde ich mal was basteln.


----------



## nkwd (29. Januar 2003)

@triple F
hey, dieser entwurf gefällt mir richtig gut! vielleicht noch irgendwie bissel das bike-mäßige hervorheben (zahnkranz deutlicher oder z.B. das Bike von dem einen Entwurf von Marcus klauen) aber imho auf jeden Fall ein geiles Logo!


----------



## crossie (29. Januar 2003)

danke für die blumen, jungs 

also wenn das als t-shirt verwirklicht werden sollte - find ich natürlich geil...heheh


greetz
croissant

p.s.: und wie milamber richtig gesagt hat fürs logo fehlt ein rahmen....werd mich morgen abend nochma dransetzen, vielleicht kommt was brauchbares bei raus.


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2003)

wie wäre es denn so ganz einfach ... mal als Anregung. Das ganze dann als Shirts und Trikots in orange !!! Yesss !!! und ich entwerfe vielleicht mal eine alternative Internetseite, in orange und so, und so schön flach wie der Fez es mag, mal sehen.

croissant, könntest du mir mal das Photoshop psd File auf [email protected] schicken?


----------



## fez (29. Januar 2003)

Dann noch diese schwarze Linie (mit weisser Füllung) als (möglicherweise auch etwas krakeliger) Rand um das Bild drumrumgelegt - und fertig.
Ach ja - vielleicht sollte da unten northernlights*.ch * stehen.
Ach ja nochwas, die Schrift ist ziemlich unsauber, ich kann ja mal im PS oder Firework ein bisschen nacharbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milamber (29. Januar 2003)

mir auch bitte, das jpeg hat zu viele Artefakte

ich würde im Logo blau verwenden. Dadurch dass nur 2 Farben im Spiel sind, kann man aber dann auch orangene und blaue t-shirts machen. Komplementärfarben lassen sich in dem Fall gut austauschen (weil flach und simpel).

achso, meine email: milamber @ gmx.at  (bitte selber zusammenfügen, ich bekomme schon genug spam und will es den robots nicht so leicht machen )


----------



## Froschel (29. Januar 2003)

Bin sehr angetan von Elchmitbike nur weiter so ,wir bewegen uns in die richtige Richtung.
Herzlichen Dank an Knusperhörnchen.

Die Endgültige Abstimmung ,würde ich vorschlagen ,im BadBrauh. so als kleines Animationsprogramm für zwischendurch.


----------



## Milamber (29. Januar 2003)

hey folks, ich habe gerade bißl mit Corel rumgespielt. Allerdings konnte ich das Rad nicht vektorisieren (weil zu klein und schlechte Quali vom jpeg) und habe es in dem "Entwurf" ausgelassen. Außerdem muß ich jetzt weg und kann erst heute Abend weitermachen.

Wenn mir jetzt jemand das kleine Rad, oder ein anderes Dreirad als Vektorobjekt, oder in einer hohen Auflösung schicken kann, dann wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar.

hier trotzdem mal die alpha-Version:


P.S. den Elch kann man natürlich noch größer machen... hm... ach, egal, ich muss jetzt los, sonst komme ich zu spät


----------



## fez (29. Januar 2003)

so:


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Januar 2003)

... ich bringe am Freitag alle "Entwürfe" mal ausgedruckt mit - bei schummerigem Kneipenlicht und ein paar Bierchen sollte es nicht schwer werden, eine professionelle Lösung zu finden ...

Habe hier noch mal eine Farbvariante erstellt - ich finde Orange zwar ganz nett aber megaout!

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2003)

also das Orange würde ich schon lassen, wie wäre es denn dann damit:


----------



## fez (29. Januar 2003)

Jetzt noch das .ch grösser - dann wäre das phantastisch


----------



## Froschel (29. Januar 2003)

Das sieht doch schon so ziemlich perfekt aus.
Und Orange is doch auch Cool, hat irgendwie was von Zahnarzt, posern und alten Säcken ,find ich einfach klasse.


----------



## Milamber (29. Januar 2003)

so, bin ein bißchen früher zurück und konnte mich wieder an die Arbeit machen. Hier meine Endversion:


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Das sieht doch schon so ziemlich perfekt aus.
> Und Orange is doch auch Cool, hat irgendwie was von Zahnarzt, posern und alten Säcken ,find ich einfach klasse. *



bernhard: finde ich auch !!!

milamber: finde ich fast schon zu frickelig und zu komplex. Kannst du mir mal ein Vektorbild von dem Kreis alleine und von dem Schriftzug (dem ersten, mit .ch so groß wie bei deiner Endversion) schicken, als png oder so? ach, und in der gleichen Schrift vielleicht noch ein Fragezeichen

Croissant: und du vielleicht ein Photoshop-File oder was du halt hast von dem Roller?

alles auf [email protected] biddä, danggä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milamber (29. Januar 2003)

hab noch ein paar Steine und Gras eingefügt und spaßeshalber andere Farben genommen. 
ich sehs schon, über die Farben werden wir uns nicht so schnell einigen, hehe.


----------



## Milamber (29. Januar 2003)

@Marcus
kannst Du Corel Dateien öffnen? dann schicke ich Dir den Font und die Datei

P.S. ich habe die Umrisse der Bäume und des Bikers dicker gemacht, damit es nicht mehr so fein wirkt


----------



## Milamber (29. Januar 2003)

orange also? mir gefallen die grünen Farben besser


----------



## fez (29. Januar 2003)

Hornhaut-Umbra und Eiter-Gelb sind out - NorthernLights-Orange ist Megga-In !

Jetzt müsste nur noch das Dreirad unter den Bäumen stehen... Saugut , gefällt mir Milamber !


----------



## Milamber (29. Januar 2003)

dazu müßte mir jemand so ein Dreirad in guter Qualität schicken.
ich habe schon im INet gesucht, aber nix gefunden, das ich vektorisieren kann, bzw. nix in guter Quali.


----------



## nils (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Und Orange is doch auch Cool, hat irgendwie was von Zahnarzt, posern und alten Säcken ,find ich einfach klasse. *



*He, ich bin nicht alt!*


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Hornhaut-Umbra und Eiter-Gelb sind out - NorthernLights-Orange ist Megga-In !
> *



 ... Otto lebt ... ;-)))

milamber: ja kann ich, einfach mal schicken.


----------



## Milamber (29. Januar 2003)

hab ich schon


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Januar 2003)

Wo stammt denn der Elch her? Ist der gemoppst? Copyright!?!?!?

*mecker*: Stört denn niemanden (ausser mir) die Ähnlichkeit zum Schwarzwaldelch vom Horrorsender SWR?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (29. Januar 2003)

hab`ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht....

Vielleicht könnten dem Elch ja ein Hirschgeweih wachsen ?


----------



## Milamber (29. Januar 2003)

keine Ahnung, ich habe den Elch von dem jpeg genommen, durch ein paar Filter gejagt und dannach vektorisiert. Ob er noch so aussieht, wie das Original?


----------



## nils (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> **mecker*: Stört denn niemanden (ausser mir) die Ähnlichkeit zum Schwarzwaldelch vom Horrorsender SWR?
> 
> Gruß *



So ähnlich ist er ja nicht. Er guckt mit dem Fragezeichen so schön leicht dümmlich, und das in Verbindung mit dem Kinderrad, einfach klasse.
Die Version mit dem MTB fällt da schon deutlich ab.


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2003)

also ruuuuhiiig Kinder .. der Elch stammt von mir, kommt glaube ich von der privaten Homepage eines Norwegenliebhabers, hat also auch mit dem SWR Elch nichts zu tun, außer vielleicht das man heute den Schwarzwald auch mit einem Elch assoziirt .. ;-))

ich finde auch das original besser, hier mal das komplette Bild, damit Ihr seht warum er so etwas verlegen doof kuckt ;-)))


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> He, ich bin nicht alt!  *



lustig, ich wußte gar nicht das du auch Zahnarzt bist .. ;-))


----------



## crossie (29. Januar 2003)

heyho da bin ich ma 5 stunden nich am rechner und dann wird gleich alles komplett umgebaut.... 

nee schon ok....finds gut wie sich das weiterentwickelt hat....

und wegen photoshopdatei:
ich stell die heut abend noch aufn server, weil jedem schicken hab ich keine lust 

*ichbinfaulundstehdazu*

und nochwas: die photoshopvorlage is auch ned unbedingt rieeesig...... *g*


bis später jungs, bin gerade heimgekommen jetzt muss ich erstma was essen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *Wo stammt denn der Elch her? Ist der gemoppst? Copyright!?!?!?
> 
> *mecker*: Stört denn niemanden (ausser mir) die Ähnlichkeit zum Schwarzwaldelch vom Horrorsender SWR?
> ...



hey ich arbeite da....!!!!


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> und wegen photoshopdatei:
> ich stell die heut abend noch aufn server, weil jedem schicken hab ich keine lust
> ...


----------



## nils (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *lustig, ich wußte gar nicht das du auch Zahnarzt bist .. ;-)) *



Psssst, ist ein Geheimnis! Die Studiererei ist nur Tarnung


----------



## crossie (30. Januar 2003)

DOWNLOAD von der photoshopfile HIER


----------



## Wooly (30. Januar 2003)

milamber, bekomme sie doch nicht auf ... Mac und OSX ... seblsz mit dem Graphic Converter geht es nicht, und der frisst normalerweise alles, und ein Konvertertool für den Font habe ich für OSX leider auch noch nicht ... schick mir doch einfach den Kreis und die Schrift, das CH so groß wie am Schluß, so 1000 x 1000 Auflösung als png oder als transaprentes GIF, ja?

dös wär seeeehrr nätttt !!!


----------



## crossie (30. Januar 2003)

Hab ich doch glatt den Font vergessen....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Januar 2003)

Hier die 438. Version Logovorschlag. Da sich viele in den Elch verliebt haben, taucht der bei mir auch auf:

@ milamber/dreirad
das Rad ist ein Specialized Hotrock (gewesen); brauchbare Dreirad-Fotos gibts auch bei puky.de.

@ croissant/swr3
du bist ja hoffentlich kein Musikredakteur - sonst müsste ich dir die Freundschaft kündigen, bevor wir uns kennengelernt haben

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## nkwd (30. Januar 2003)

also mir gefällt bisher das hier am besten:




nur sollte das .CH größer sein!


----------



## Milamber (30. Januar 2003)

am liebsten würde ich einen biker reinmachen, der gerade nach einem wahnsinns drop den boden küßt und die einzelteile des mtbs noch durch die gegend fliegen


----------



## nkwd (30. Januar 2003)

*@milamber*
elende Downhiller!  

ich hät übrigens noch nen Verbesserungsvorschlag für den von mir gequoteten Entwurf von dir: mach Biker und Wald bissel größer und den Elch etwas kleiner - dann isses net so frimelig und kann besser gedruckt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milamber (30. Januar 2003)

ich bin kein Downhiller 
sieht halt cooler aus

naja, wie auch immer, ich hab heute leider keine Zeit mehr. Morgen komme ich erst gar nicht dazu, zumindestens nicht vor dem Treffen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Februar 2003)

Geheimnis gelüftet!

Langwierige Recherchen haben ergeben, dass Tina Hannesschläger in Wirklichkeit Michelle Hunziker ist! Tarnael lungert nahezu täglich vor diesem Laden in Herrenalb herum (www.badherrenalb.de/index.shtml?schnheit), weil er hofft, Deutschlands Superstar zu werden ....

Wird er es schaffen?


----------



## fez (3. Februar 2003)

ErnieKicherModus an *Kchchchchchch*


----------



## Milamber (3. Februar 2003)

[|\|0|57|-|3|5|\| |_16|-|75] = [Northern Lights]


----------



## nkwd (3. Februar 2003)

und ich hatte gedacht, daß es diese l337 kiddies hier net gibt


----------



## Wooly (3. Februar 2003)

.. so fühlt sich das an .. interessant ... Ich werde alt ... ich habe von den letzten drei Posts nicht einen verstanden .. ,-)))


----------



## fez (3. Februar 2003)

ich habe zwar meinen Senf dazugegeben aber auch nicht wirklich verstanden was Sache ist.
Aber eines scheint mir klar: Schwarzspecht "the brain", unser Chefermittler, ist einer gigantischen Verschwörung auf der Spur !!!! Mittels Milamber "Enigma" konnte sogar der Code der subversiven Elemnte geknackt werden. Allerdings denke ich nicht dass Tarnael zu den feindlichen Reihen gehört - sondern dass ein unbekannter Hacker diese Kürzel auf Tarnaels Festplatte und über den Umweg der sogenannten "subfraternisierenden Grafikreihung"  auch auf unsre Festplatten eingebrannt hat. Ich sage nur eines: Elvis Presley died- and no one knows why !!!! 


PSSSSt !!!!


----------



## Milamber (3. Februar 2003)

@Marcus
nochmal langsam zum mitmeiseln:
|\| = N
0 = O
|5 = R
7 = T
|-| = H
3 = E
|5 = R
|\| = N
|_ = L
1 = I
6 = G
|-| = H
7 = T
5 = S

kneiff die Augen zu, dann kannste es besser erkennen 

aber jetzt mal im Ernst, kannst Du mir das versprochene Dreirad schicken?

P.S. ich bin auch nicht 1337


----------



## Froschel (3. Februar 2003)

Mata Hari währe vor neid erblasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Februar 2003)

Jetzt hatte ich gerade den "Code" geknackt, und schon wird er hier herausposaunt. Naja Pech gehabt ...

@ Milamber & nkwd
Was haltet ihr davon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2705978607&category=30748

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## nkwd (3. Februar 2003)

*@schwarzspecht*
der empfohlene Verkaufspreis kommt mir bissel hoch vor. 
ca 1000 - 1400 dürfte ein vergleichbares Rad woanders kosten.
Wahrscheinlich is das aber der Zahnarztzuschlag 

sieht nach nem soliden Mittelklasse RR aus, aber mehr brauchste ja auch net, wenn keine Rennen oder so fahren willst.
Die Shimano 105 Schaltung is so ungefähr vergleichbar mit der LX.  (und die 2x Kurbel is schonmal auch optisch / stylisch genehmigt ), 10x Schaltwerk wär auch schöner, aber mit 9x kommt man auch zurecht (hab auch net mehr)
ansonsten: Carbongabel is dran, Läufräder sind i.O. (halt nix besonderes), nur zu den Bremsen kann ich leider nix sagen, da ich Coda net kenn
was mich bissel wundert: kein Wort über den Sattel -  da würd ich an deiner Stelle mal nachfragen, falls für bieten willst!
und Pedale brauchst dann natürlich auch noch welche dazu

wenn halbwegs günstig drankommst, dürftest auf jeden Fall deine Freude dran haben! aber für nur 1-2x im Jahr mit fahren oder nur für die Rolle wärs überdimensioniert.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Februar 2003)

Habs irgendwo für 1.450  gesehen. Wie hoch sollte ich denn da mitbieten? Und was heisst hier 1, 2 x im Jahr radln - wollte mit euch den Ventoux schaffen ...

p.s.: sorry für Thread-Mißbrauch!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## nkwd (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *Wie hoch sollte ich denn da mitbieten? Und was heisst hier 1, 2 x im Jahr radln - wollte mit euch den Ventoux schaffen ...*


ok, dann paßt das ja!  wollte dir nur sagen, daß es ein billigeres Modell auch tut, wenn net soviel mit fährst.
das Teil is ja neu, also kannst schon recht nah bis zum Kaufpreis mitgehen. WÜrd an deiner Stelle mal bei paarLäden und Versendern gucken, was die so für das Rad (bzw. vergleichbare) wollen und höchstens bis zum billigstens von denen, die für dich sonst in Betracht kämen, minus Porto mitbieten.


----------



## Milamber (3. Februar 2003)

ich traue ebay nicht...
ansonsten wäre es ein schönes Rad, wenn die Lackierung nicht wäre. Tue mir bitte also einen Gefallen, falls Du es bekommst: lackiere es um, von mir aus mit einer Spraydose aus dem Baumarkt. Schlimmer kanns nicht werden.


----------



## nkwd (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Milamber _
> *ich traue ebay nicht...*


bei dem Preis würd ich entweder hinfahren (so weit is München net) oder das ganze per Paybox machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (3. Februar 2003)

Jungs, gehts noch !!! Des ist doch nicht der Rennradkaufthread !!!! und überhaupt, Schwarzspecht, das Rad ist klasse, aussehen tut es auch gut, und wißt ihr was ich mir gestern auf Ebay geschossen hab ;-))))


----------



## nils (3. Februar 2003)

@Markus:

Machst du bald eine Zahnarztpraxis auf? Das gibt ja bald einen prächtigen Firmenfuhrpark!

Man stelle sich vor: Markus kann jetzt schon mit *zwei* Zahnarzthelferinnen auf "Betriebsausflug" gehen... äh, fahren

Gruß aus dem Süden!


----------



## Rune Roxx (3. Februar 2003)

@Rennradverkaufsthreadposter:

Hab mir das Rad gerade mal angeschaut und wollt auch meinen Senf dazu geben.

1. Wieso willst du eine Cola-Dose? Du erhöhst das Risiko spontan und rein zufällig von nem 16-Tonner überrollt zu werden.

So... wenden wir uns nun der sachlichen Analyse zu...

2. NKWD spricht "9-fach" an. Im Gegensatz zu Camagnolo stattet Shimano auch die Einsteigergruppe ab Tiagra (bei Campa Mirage oder so ähnlich) mit kompletter Ritzelzahl aus, sprich auch an Dura Ace findest du nur neun Zähne. Vor-/Nachteile sind für das, wie du dein Rad nutzen willst, wohl komplett irrelevant. Bei der vergleichbaren Campa hättest halt eine Möglichkeit mehr dich zu verzählen (ja, ich fahre Shimano).

3. Coda-Bremsen sind in Ordnung. Von RR-Brakes darfst du eh keine MTB-Power erwarten (Crosser sind deswegen auch mit V-Brakes ausgerüstet).

4. "Kurbelsatz Cannondale" kann auch alles oder nichts sein. Im Zweifel nichts.

5. Empfohlener VK ist realistisch. Allerdings sind beachtliche Rabatte beim Kauf bei Cannondale immer einkalkuliert (einer der wenigen Punkte, in denen sich "C" von gemeinen 0,33l-Cola-Dosen unterscheidet).

6. Laufräder sind i. O., hatte bis vor kurzem auch so n Mavic-Standard-LR. Mit Mavic kannst eigentlich nie was falsch machen. Sind auch stabil genug, wenn du ein paar Kilo mehr hast. Allerdings solltest du alle 1000 km nach der Speichenspannung schauen.

7. Ich find die Lackierung o.k., also reicht´s, wenn du mit der Sprühdose das Firmenlogo überpinselst (oh, ich wollt sachlich bleiben).

8. Frag nach, ob das ein Flip-Flop-Vorbau ist. Für meinen Geschmack ist der Sattel nämlich ein bisschen arg tief eingestellt. Wenn du etwas längere Beine hast, bekommst du sonst definitiv Rückenprobleme.

9. Reifen / Steuersatz sind gut.

10. Positiv: Keine leichtsinnigen (Carbon-, etc.) Teile verbaut.

11. Frag nach dem Gewicht. Bei dem Preis bekommst du schon Räder mit ca. 9kg (realistische 9 kg!).

12. Von der Gabel hab ich noch nie was gehört. RR-Gabeln sind aber viel, viel unproblematischer als MTB-Modelle.

13. Für weitere Fragen gern zu haben.

14. Gruß, Rune.


----------



## fez (3. Februar 2003)

haut ab in euer Forum ! Hier spielen wir !


----------



## crossie (3. Februar 2003)

oh leute.........


sorry. macht nen eigenen thread für sowas auf....echt mal.

hab sowieso ne "leichte abneigung" gegen alles unter 2,3 zoll reifenbreite  , aber - dürfte ich darauf aufmerksam machen worum es in diesem thread eigentlich geht? richtig. um die northernlights-internet-geschichte.

btw. das ding heisst nich umsonst mtb-forum.......

(wenn auch mit ner unterrubrik rennrad)  


egal. trotzdem noch mit freundlichen grüßen -

ein freerider (BÄÄÄÄÄH IGITT     )
croissant


p.s.: wenn alle den thread hier schon missbrauchen: machen wir wenn ich (in ca. 2 wochen) mein bike wieder komplett hab mal wieder ne kleine rumspring-session?

bikepark? oder 7hills? oder so?


----------



## nkwd (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *wenn ich (in ca. 2 wochen) mein bike wieder komplett hab *


was fehlt deinem Rad denn? 

ok, ok,  kommen wir halt wieder zum eigentlichen Thema:

wie siehts denn jetzt mit dem Logo aus? wollt Milamber net noch seinen Entwurf überarbeiten (3-Rad, Tannen größer, Elch kleiner, ".ch" größer)?  wie stehts um den Entwurf? 
und wie gehts unserer Homepage, Marcus?


----------



## nkwd (3. Februar 2003)

ach, @marcus
hab irgendwie probs die nummer am Rahmen richtig zu lesen... is das der langersehnte M800 ? 
und wann machen wir unsere Eisdiesen-Poser-Pics?


----------



## crossie (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> was fehlt deinem Rad denn?
> 
> *




naja. so rahmen und gabel und kurbel......


----------



## Triple F (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> 
> naja. so rahmen und gabel und kurbel *



Kleinigkeiten eben.... 

@ Schwarzspecht,Schwimmer,Bernhard:

Wie war denn die "Harte-Jungs-Tour"? Wollt ja auch mitfahren, aber die "Warmdusche" passte nicht in den Camelbak.

*zurück zum Topic:* 

Wie schaut´s denn jetzt mit dem Logo 

3F, der nächste Woche puzzlen darf


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Februar 2003)

kein Wort mehr zum Thema RR! 

@ Triple F
Schwimmer und ich waren allein unterwegs - du hast ja wohl deine Veteranenbikes poliert, oder? War nett, schöner Schnee am Wattkopf.

@ Milamber
Her mit dem längst überfälligen Entwurf (sonst mache ich auch noch einen ...)!!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. Februar 2003)

hey hey alles locker hier

@alle: ich mache noch einen Entwurf und poste ihn nachher, wie ich das Logo am besten finde, Milamber soll auch noch einmal posten, so langsam sind wir ja schon dem Ziel nahe !!

@nils: ich will mal sehen, was los wäre, wenn ich zu einer Tour mit meinen Zahnarzthelferinnen aufrufen würde ... ;-))) ... bestimmt noch mehr als beim "Saufen im Brauhaus" Thread ....

@nkwd: Das Jekyll ist bald fertig, ich schicke dir dann ne PM und wir machen das Eisdielen-Bild, ich habe auch noch eine Zahnarztpraxis aufgetrieben ... das Ebay Rad ist tatsächlich ein Cannondale M-Rahmen mit Pepperoni Gabel, ersteigert für 104 Euros !!! Das Traumrad meiner Jugend !!!!!!! ;-)) Ist aber eigentlich nicht für mich, da bastel ich einen netten Stadtcruiser für meine Holde, die fährt nämlich bis jetzt mit einem rosa Peugeot Damenrad herum und das KANN ICH NICHT ZULASSEN !!!! 

@croissant: ich würde auch gerne mal wieder mithüpfen, bräuchte mal jemanden der mir was zeigt ... ;-))

P.S. hat jemand zufällig noch ein altes 8-fach Schaltwerk rumliegen?


----------



## Milamber (4. Februar 2003)

jaja, ich warte immernoch auf das Dreirad ... wer wollte es mir nochmal schicken?!?  

P.S. ihr habt wegen Sonntag nix ins Forum geschrieben, ich dachte es fällt aus und bin allein gefahren, aber war sowieso besser, da ich nur 1 Stunde fahren wollte.


----------



## fez (4. Februar 2003)

kann Dir nicht  (mehr) viel zeigen, der ist ja schon Monate auf keinem Fahrrad mehr gesessen ! Ohne Stützräder fällt er um !!!

))))

bzgl Zahnarthelferinnen: http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&q=zahnarzthelferinnen+sexy


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Februar 2003)

Guckst du bei www.puky.de! Geeeiiiliiiiile Kinder-Trikes ...

Wg. Sonntag - ich dachte das wäre beim letzten Bier mit (fast) allen ausgemacht gewesen.

Wolfgang

p.s.: Hab mir das Cannondale RR mal genauer angeschaut - die Sternenbanner sehen ja zum Fürchten aus ...


----------



## fez (4. Februar 2003)

waren übrigens Schlittenfahren im Oberen Gaistal über Herrenalb. Schnee in Massen, sogar der Skilift ist gelaufen - und die Sonne kam auch raus !


----------



## Froschel (4. Februar 2003)

am Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich nicht Biken ,nachdem ich am SA den Wettervorhersagen gelauscht habe. Hatte nämlich ab Sa morgen meinen Weicheiermodus eingeschalten. 
Nachdem dann doch sehr unverhofft die Sonne mich blendete ,sattelte ich mein Rad und schlammte mich etwas ein.
War wieder viel Wandersgesocks um den Turmberg unterwegs. Hab mir schon hundertmal geschworen nicht mehr am SO in diese Richtung zu fahren, da sieht man ja mal wieder ,daß man aus fehler nicht lernt. Sind dann doch noch 2,5h zusammengekommen. Hauptächlich hüpfen und dreckspritzen.


----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *kann Dir nicht  (mehr) viel zeigen, der ist ja schon Monate auf keinem Fahrrad mehr gesessen ! Ohne Stützräder fällt er um !!!
> 
> ))))
> ...



das halte ich für ein gerücht  

geheime fotos zeigen das gegenteil......






(und JA es ist eine kirche.... )  


aber zurück zum thema.......logooooo????
(kinderräder hab ich auch noch ....also BILDER DAVON... )


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Februar 2003)

... offensichtlich vorm Rechner eingeschlafen ist, mache ich meine Drohung war:


----------



## fez (4. Februar 2003)

die Messdiener sich heutzutage alles erlauben - unglaublich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (4. Februar 2003)

am Samstag konnte ich nicht zwecks den Damen. Was bist du denn gehupft ? Kalle Wirsch ? Mogli ? Leiterle ?


----------



## Froschel (4. Februar 2003)

hab mich hauptsächlich an irgendwelchen Baumstämmchen versucht . KalleWirsch und Ko. war mir zu matschig da unten.Und bei der Mogli is mir ja eh das Brettchen zu steil. Sollte man mal einen kleinen Arbeitstag da einlegen, um das ganze noch etwas zu elegantisieren.
gruß BB


----------



## Froschel (4. Februar 2003)

Ach und übrigens ,wie oft wollt ihr denn noch in diesen Fred reinposten, soll wohl`n neuer Record werden


----------



## nkwd (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Ach und übrigens ,wie oft wollt ihr denn noch in diesen Fred reinposten, soll wohl`n neuer Record werden  *


ach, das is doch gar nix!
in meinem "Heim-Forum" (Off Topic von dayofdefeat.de) hat der meistbepostete Thread 17609 Posts und 70414 Hits (innerhalb eines Jahres)


----------



## Wooly (4. Februar 2003)

Lapp jetzt !!! und Obacht :

angesichts der Tatsache, das wir uns ja eh nie einig werden, rühre ich jetzt noch mal die Werbetrommel für das einfache Logo von Crossie in Cobinazione mit dem Kreis & Schriftzug von Milamber + leicht verstärktem Fragezeichen, um mal etwas Schmackes in diesen Fred zu bringen (Danke bernhard, endlich eine coole Schreibweise für dieses Unwort ...), weil nämlich:

- relativ einfach, desdowegen  gut auf Internetseiten, Trikots und Fahrradrahmen aufzubringen ... ich sehe schon blinde Wanderer wg. Farbe .. ;-))

- der Elch schaut so einfach am geilsten

- Gefuddel wie Bäume & Gras lenken nur ab, wir sind ja nicht der Schwarzwaldverein, wenn der Elch Rothaus trinken würde .. ;-))

also und deshalb bin ich für dieses Logo. und ich gebe schon mal meine Stimme hierfür ab !!!!

Was die Ausführung schlußendlich angeht, wird man den Elch halt noch vergrößern müssen, gleichfalls das Dreirad etc. das sollte aber mit geballter lights Grafikpower möglich sein, und das Dreirad (Crossies Vorlage ist nämlich auch ziiiiiemlich klein) laß ich zur Not von einem Profigrafiker nachzeichen, so ein wenig im Stil vom Elch, ich kenne da einen ganz Guten, der mir so etwas für ein lecker Abendessen machen würde ;-))

helas Marcus


----------



## Wooly (4. Februar 2003)

Hier :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2003)

geb meine stimme dafür !


mhmm dreirad im stil vom elch - bin ich auch dafür...
hatte den elch auch relativ klein und das dreirad hab ich aus m alten bild von meiner festplatte ändern müssen (was auch nicht unbedingt groß war)


also:  - das "ch" noch n ticken größer dann is TOP.


----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2003)

also was ich mit dem "ch" noch n tacken größer meine ist:

nicht dass sowas rauskommt wie NORTHERNLIGHTSCH.
das is shitty.


----------



## fez (4. Februar 2003)

nur die Blase ums Fragezeichen müsste nicht unbedingt sein. Aber wenns draufbleibt habe ich auch keine schlaflosen Nächte...


----------



## Wooly (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *nur die Blase ums Fragezeichen müsste nicht unbedingt sein...*



darüber läßt sich reden, war nur so eine idee ...

und offtopic .. kann mir einer Sagen, warum die sonst durchaus sinnvolle neue Funktion ÄHNLICHE THEMEN hartnäckig bei diesem Fred "Gibt es hier auch Unterfranken" anzeigt? ist mir was entgangenm haben sie die Bundeslandgrenzen jetzt schon geändert? GEHÖREN WIR JETZT ZU BAYERN??????  HILFÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!


----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> ...und offtopic .. kann mir einer Sagen, warum die sonst durchaus sinnvolle neue Funktion ÄHNLICHE THEMEN hartnäckig bei diesem Fred "Gibt es hier auch Unterfranken" anzeigt? ist mir was entgangenm haben sie die Bundeslandgrenzen jetzt schon geändert? GEHÖREN WIR JETZT ZU BAYERN??????  HILFÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!! *





MUAHAHAHHAHAHAA !!!!! HEHEHEH OH MANN ICH KRIEG MICH NICH MEHR EIN.....aaaaah wie geil.....


----------



## fez (4. Februar 2003)

Da wird doch immer totaler Käse angezeigt. 
Erinnert mich an diesen Quark bei amazon.de "Kunden die diesen Mist gekauft haben, haben auch jenen Mist geklauft"


----------



## fez (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *...soll wohl`n neuer Record werden  *



Soo wird das eh nix, das wird maximal`n alter....


Muahuahaahaahuaha


----------



## Froschel (4. Februar 2003)

wenn wir jetzt weitersolustigsind mach ich noch meinen schönen Bürostuhl naß.





> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *nur die Blase ums Fragezeichen müsste nicht unbedingt sein. Aber wenns draufbleibt habe ich auch keine schlaflosen Nächte... *


stimmt Marcus sollte seine Blase wechmachen


----------



## Triple F (4. Februar 2003)

Ne lustige Runde heute   

Das Puky-Elch-Logo kommt gut,
aber sollte man evtl. nicht noch ein paar Bäumchen pflanzen?
Hab mal ein paar gesäht, nur mal so zwexx Anschaulichkeit, vorm und Anzahl kann man ja variieren.Ich finde nicht, dass die so arg ablenken.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Februar 2003)

... äusserst unfair, dass meine radfahrenden Elche so dermaßen ignoriert werden, *schmoll*! Und deshalb enthalte ich mich jetzt in der Logo-Frage. Fand die Milamber-Entwürfe eigentlich besser, wg. Schrift etc.. Ansonsten steht der Elch ja ziemlich bezugslos in der Ecke rum - soviel zum Thema "enthalten"!

Schönen Feierabend
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> aber sollte man evtl. nicht noch ein paar Bäumchen pflanzen?
> .Ich finde nicht, dass die so arg ablenken. *



sag mal, seit Ihr alle Landschaftsgärtner oder was .. ) und von ablenken rede ich doch gar nicht, will ja nicht gemein sein, ich finde halt nur, sie sehen total ******* aus !!! ok, und die Blase mach ich weg. 

@schwarzspecht: vielleicht doch ein wenig zu *Flintstones*-like ... ;-)))

@bernhard: ... *plätscher*

@fez: die Funktion ist wahrscheinlich da, um den Benutzer zu belustigen ;-)) ich klick mir die teile manchmal an, da sind freds drunter, die würdest du sonst NIE entdecken ... tolle Sachen ... und wer will schon nach Unterfranken ...


----------



## Der Schwimmer (4. Februar 2003)

Tja Schwarzspecht, 

da hast Du wohl keine Chance mehr. 
Gegen das Pucky Rad hat wohl kein Entwurf mehr an. 

Ich schliesse mich übrigens dem letzten Entwurf mit dem Elch, Pucky, Fragezeichen und ohne Bäume an! Und Orange muss einfach sein!
Wie mein Lateinlehrer immer sagte:
einfach, schlicht und doch geschmacklos. 
...Bin ich froh, dass ich kein Latein mehr habe.

Hey Ihr Warmduscher, Weicheier und Radlertrinker, 
wer fährt am Sonntag?
Eine 2h Runde durch den Schnee ist durchaus angebracht und fördert allgemein die sportliche Ausdauer und Abwehrkraft (wenn man's gesund durchsteht!)
Da ich ein Daheimlosfahrer bin, würde ich wieder mal als Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr auf der Wasserwerksbrücke vorschlagen. Falls sich die Mehrheit für Fahrten jenseits des Rheines entschließt... aber das können wir ja in diesem Fred noch ausdiskutieren.

Beste Grüße
Der Schwimmer


----------



## nkwd (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *Fand die Milamber-Entwürfe eigentlich besser, wg. Schrift etc.. *


seh ich eigentlich auch so! wie gesagt. Milaber seiner im Elch bissel kleiner und Dreirad rein fänd ich persönlich am besten.
Paar Tannen müssen einfach rein!


----------



## Wooly (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> *
> Hey Ihr Warmduscher, Weicheier und Radlertrinker,
> wer fährt am Sonntag?
> ...



das machen wir am besten hier, nich ... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43391

3 Themen in einem Fred sind zuviel für mein altes geschundenes Hirn.

und @nkwd: wie wäre es denn mit Bollenhüten? und stilisierte Vogtsbauernhöfe im Hintergrund ...


----------



## nkwd (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *und @nkwd: wie wäre es denn mit Bollenhüten? und stilisierte Vogtsbauernhöfe im Hintergrund ... *


geile Idee!  
ne, es heißt ja schließlich auch SchwarzWALD und net SchwarzELCH! also haben imho schon 2-3 Tannen ihren Platz aufm Logo verdient


----------



## Triple F (4. Februar 2003)

Hey, so ein Hof mit Walmdach - das wär´s doch... 


[BÄÄÄÄHH!]Also IMHO, wenn Elch, dann Tannen.[/BÄÄÄÄHH!]

3F


----------



## Milamber (4. Februar 2003)

lalalalala

huchu! bin ich auf "ignore"? 
*schickt mir jetzt jemand so ein dreirad?!?! * 

puky habe ich schon angeschaut, aber damit kann ich nix anfangen. Es sollte eine Zeichnung ohne Details sein, am besten schon im Comicstyle.


----------



## Milamber (4. Februar 2003)




----------



## Triple F (4. Februar 2003)

Das kauft ein Zahnarzt seiner unehelichen Tochter, nachdem er seine Zahnarzthelferin ....

*türlich OHNE Bild*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (4. Februar 2003)

jetzt aber...


----------



## Triple F (4. Februar 2003)

Und das kauft der Anwalt seiner unehelichen Tochter, nachdem er die Zahnarzthelferin kostenlos vor Gericht vertreten hat  .


----------



## fez (4. Februar 2003)

Dreirad im Logo ist doch ok so - da braucht man nix mehr ändern Marcus ! Dann braucht sich auch Milamber nicht mehr solche grässlichen Sorgen zu machen !!! Der Junge bekommt schon bald Depressionen !!!

Das Plakettenartige von Milambers Schrift ist allerdings logotechnisch nicht schlecht, da hat nkwd recht. 

Aber wie gesagt - ich bin auch mit der einfachen Version zufriedenzustellen.

Fronk


----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2003)

aaalso mein dreiradl-entwurf hab ich hierraus gebastelt....

photoshop eben


----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2003)

ach ********....bin irgendwie total verplant heut....

meinte natürlich das hier:


----------



## Milamber (4. Februar 2003)

mist, bei den Farben von dem Kerl ist bißchen was durcheinander geraten, aber hier mal ein Entwurf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (5. Februar 2003)

croissant, ist das die orginalgröße, oder hast du das orginal noch größer? wenn ja, kurz mal an [email protected]. Merci;-)) und gebastelt ist übertrieben, du hast es einfach mit weiß gefüllt und freigestellt .. ;-)) und bei dem Gnom bin ich vor Lachen fast unterm Tisch verschwunden ... Photoshop eben .... tolles Programm .... BRÜÜÜÜÜÜLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR

P.S. Milamber, ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Februar 2003)

dafür, aber hallo!

Mir gefallen die aus der Sesamstraße eigentlich auch recht gut (Trikotbestellung in XXXXS für meine Nichte!). Nee, im Ernst, ich schließe mich eigentlich unbürokratisch der Mehrheit an.

Aber:
@ Marcus
du könntest doch deinem Profi-Grafiker noch 'nen Tiramisù anbieten (Rezepte kann ich beisteuern) und dafür zeichnet er 'nen radelnden Elch (mein Gott bin ich hartnäckig!). War ja nur so 'ne Idee.

Habs nicht so gemeint
Wolfgang


----------

